# Brancher sa console sur son iMac 27" (Kanex, ...) ?



## zazeur (14 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je vais recevoir mon iMac demain, mardi au maximum .
Et j'aimerai branché ma console (une PS3) sur l'écran 27" qui supporte une grande résolution, pas comme ma TV plasma qui vieilli un peu.

J'avais effectué une recherche avant commande de l'iMac et il semblerai que ce soit bien et bel possible. Nécessitant tout de même un "boitier".

Je suis tombé sur le KanexXD :
http://www.kanexlive.com/products/kanexXD.html
Mais le prix picote un petit peu.

Je viens donc ici pour poser plusieurs questions à ce sujet :
1 - Il semble qu'avec cette solution (KanexXD ou autre) on peut atteindre 720p maximum. Cela est-il correct sur le 27" ? Ce sera toujours mieux que mon écran TV plasma ?
2 - Y a-t-il un site FR où l'on peu commander le KanexXD de manière fiable et rapide ?
3 - Y a-t-il d'autre boîtier qui pourrait être moins cher tout en restant performant ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
A bientôt.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Novembre 2010)

plus simple tu as ça http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H0360Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTk2MTMwOTU sur l'apple store

Attention dans les deux cas tu ne sera pas en résolution maxi sur l'imac.


----------



## zazeur (14 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> plus simple tu as ça http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H0360Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTk2MTMwOTU sur l'apple store
> 
> Attention dans les deux cas tu ne sera pas en résolution maxi sur l'imac.



Pas forcement plus simple sur le fonctionnement (sauf une facilité avec alimentation usb et pas courant). Mais il semble mieux tout de même.

Supportant a priori le 1080p :
"Ajuste la résolution pour sadapter entièrement à liMac (prend en charge les résolutions 480i, 1 080i, 480p, 720p, 1 080p)"
Mais d'après cette vidéo (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lkpBhhS4c8) par exemple ce serait 720p seulement ...

Y a-t-il eu des changements qui font que le format 1080p soit bien pris en charge comme donné (deux fois) dans la fiche en ligne du produit ?

Encore un truc :
150$ (~ 110) sur le store US, contre 150 sur le store FR.
Y a pas moyen d'avoir un tel boîtier à un prix ce rapprochant plus du prix US ? Car environ 40 de différence ...

Merci.
A bientôt.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2010)

plus simple... j'entendais par là d'avoir facilement le produit.

Pour le store US... avoir une carte de crédit avec un compte aux USA ....


----------



## herszk (15 Novembre 2010)

zazeur a dit:


> 150$ (~ 110&#8364 sur le store US, contre 150&#8364; sur le store FR.
> Y a pas moyen d'avoir un tel boîtier à un prix ce rapprochant plus du prix US ? Car environ 40&#8364; de différence ...



La différence, c'est grosso modo la TVA et si tu l'achètes à l'étranger, tu peux avoir des problèmes douaniers.


----------



## zazeur (15 Novembre 2010)

Ok. Donc pas d'équivalent moins cher.

Pour la résolution par contre ce serait 1080p comme indiqué ou 720p (publicité mensongère ) ? 

Merci. A bientôt.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2010)

je crois que c'est 720p mais là c'est dû à l'imac qui bride l'accès....   http://www.macg.co/news/voir/159691/belkin-un-adaptateur-hdmi-pour-l-imac


----------



## zazeur (15 Novembre 2010)

Ok.

Je le (iMac) reçois que demain.
Je regarderai la différence sur une vidéo 1080p et 720p.
Si le 720p passe bien sur ce grand écran alors j'achèterai surement le boitier Belkin.

A+


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2010)

tu nous feras un retour... comme cela si c'est fort exploitable ... je me laisserais peut-être tenté ...


----------



## zazeur (15 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu nous feras un retour... comme cela si c'est fort exploitable ... je me laisserais peut-être tenté ...



Ok pas de problème.
Je pense que je vais le prendre puisque iMac 27" même 720p ce sera toujours mieux que ma TV 33" plasma ...

A+


----------

